

Ask HN: HN Guide to SxSW 2011 - emilepetrone

While it is a few weeks out, I've never been to SxSW and could use a little advice. HNers got any tips on places to stay? What to do? What to bring? What to leave at home?
======
pvel
Stay as close as you can... the hampton inn is good. AirB&B or Home Away could
also be good. Unless it's raining the weather will be nice so be prepared to
hoof it to save a few dollars :)

Bring an iPhone charger!

------
venturebros
I want to go but it looks like all the hotels are booked. Already looked at
airbnb and nothing. So if anybody knows of a spot not to far out that is
available do tell.

